# New PC build and need cooler



## cbooker (May 9, 2011)

gonna be building a new pc with these parts, was wondering if the corsair H60 liquid cooler would be any good or if anybody knows of a better cooler that will fit the mobo with the ram

MOBO-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157229
CPU-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072
Power-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010
Ram-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231444


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 9, 2011)

Nice build. I suggest the Corsair H60! Happy overclocking!

my 2cents: in the same price range, you can ge the ASUS P8P67 for 154.99 with 3 year warranty instead of 2. Or the MSI P67A-GD55 with Military grade components for 164.99

The MSI would go nicely with your build in terms of colour scheme!


----------



## cbooker (May 9, 2011)

Iceyn1pples said:


> Nice build. I suggest the Corsair H60! Happy overclocking!
> 
> my 2cents: in the same price range, you can ge the ASUS P8P67 for 154.99 with 3 year warranty instead of 2. Or the MSI P67A-GD55 with Military grade components for 164.99
> 
> The MSI would go nicely with your build in terms of colour scheme!



on the MSI board there is an asterik next to the ddr3 1600 with "OC" does that mean that ddr3 1600 ram can only be used if overclocking


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 9, 2011)

I think 1333 is standard, 1600 usually is from overclocking. The Ram speeds arent really that important these days. 

You can find slower RAM with tigher timings the same price as faster ram with loser timings. Essentially the same Chips configured to your liking. 

When overclocking, it used to be that as you bump up the FSB, the ram runs faster and faster, and if your ram cant support the fast speeds, you put a divider in to lower the speed of ram to the speed of your FSB.  OR, you can loosen the tight timings so the ram can run faster. 

Memory speeds and timings usually give you can edge in benchmark performance, Real world application is to make your overclocking easier. 

Either way, 1600 is usually achieved by overclocking or tweaking your bios.


----------



## cbooker (May 9, 2011)

but if i don't plan on doing any overclocking right now the g. skill ram i have chosen will work o.k though won't it


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2011)

Yes it will. I will probably run at defualt 1333 unless you adjust it.


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 9, 2011)

Would be such a waste to not OC that CPU! I think you should re-consider


----------



## cbooker (May 9, 2011)

Iceyn1pples said:


> Would be such a waste to not OC that CPU! I think you should re-consider



i have never tried overclocking, really not sure how to and i really don't want to fry or mess up any of my components


----------



## FuryRosewood (May 9, 2011)

with most circumstances, espically on a first build, leave stuff stock, then if you feel like getting gutsy and trying things...give overclocking a shot. but with most cpu's nowadays overclocking is just for the enthusiasts, i did a mild oc, it really does me not much good in most applications, because intel cpus just do twice as many calculations per clock cycle, which would mean id theoretically have to run double the clock to keep up with the jones'.


----------



## cbooker (May 10, 2011)

FuryRosewood said:


> with most circumstances, espically on a first build, leave stuff stock, then if you feel like getting gutsy and trying things...give overclocking a shot. but with most cpu's nowadays overclocking is just for the enthusiasts, i did a mild oc, it really does me not much good in most applications, because intel cpus just do twice as many calculations per clock cycle, which would mean id theoretically have to run double the clock to keep up with the jones'.



I have built one other computer but didn't overclock it either, i know overclocking takes life off of the cpu and i really don't want to taka a chance and break any components plus i don't know how to


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 10, 2011)

Dont get the i5 2500K then, just save the extra 30 bucks. But overclocking these are really easy and quite safe (relatively)

Check out HARDOCP.com and join their forums, its 99% enthusiasts who OC and will galdly help you.


----------



## cbooker (May 11, 2011)

But either way the corsair h60 cooler will work good on either the 2500 or 2500K


----------



## linkin (May 11, 2011)

cbooker said:


> But either way the corsair h60 cooler will work good on either the 2500 or 2500K



It fits the socket, so why not. For that price you might as well by a Noctua NH-D14 or a Thermalright Silver Arrow.


----------



## mihir (May 11, 2011)

linkin said:


> It fits the socket, so why not. For that price you might as well by a Noctua NH-D14 or a Thermalright Silver Arrow.



+1 for the Noctua NH-D14.
Did not check out the Thermalright Silver Arrow so cannot comment.

Remember while going for any High End Cooler check the Cooler's compatibility list for motherboards and memory.
Because for some motherboards you have to remove the top of the heat spreaders of the memory to accomodate the Noctua NH-D14


----------



## cbooker (May 11, 2011)

How would I go about checking compatibility with the ram and mobo


----------



## mihir (May 11, 2011)

cbooker said:


> How would I go about checking compatibility with the ram and mobo



Go to the cooler's website and check its compatibility list.


----------



## cbooker (May 12, 2011)

What would be the advantages of the noctua over the h60


----------



## cbooker (May 12, 2011)

ok so according to the noctua website it will fit the msi board i plan on getting and there is no mention or comments of interferance with the ram so that meant it will install ok then right


----------



## Perkomate (May 12, 2011)

and with the overclocking thing? My first overclock is with the 2500K, and it is so easy it's unbelievable. Just read up on it, and then give it a go. as my signature states i hit 4.5ghz, and thats for a first OC. it really is that easy.


----------



## Aastii (May 12, 2011)

cbooker said:


> I have built one other computer but didn't overclock it either, i know overclocking takes life off of the cpu and i really don't want to taka a chance and break any components plus i don't know how to



How long will you have this CPU? 2, 3 years maybe? Even if you have it 7 or 8 and have it overclocked all that time, it will still be going strong, and at that point worth a few $, not a few hundred $, and would be so outdated and slow compared to the rest of the market it would be painful to use.

The only time you will be "breaking" anything is if you go and throw the voltages way too high. You can leave the voltages on stock and just raise the multiplier, and you will have yourself a nice OC. You should, on a 2500k, be able to hit 4GHz easily.



linkin said:


> It fits the socket, so why not. For that price you might as well by a Noctua NH-D14 or a Thermalright Silver Arrow.



+1 for the Silver Arrow. An outstanding cooler right there, outperforms the H60 9 times out of 10, and is cheaper


----------



## cbooker (May 12, 2011)

the msi board i am going to get has an auto overclock feature maybe i will give it a try


----------

